# LADY SOPHIA'S RESCUE, a Regency novella by Cheryl Bolen now FREE!



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I have just uploaded my new Regency novella, _Lady Sophia's Rescue_.



As Lady Sophia passes through the gates of her new bridegroom's country estate and he begins to whisper in her ear the delights that await her in his bed, Lady Sophia realizes she has made a most dreadful mistake. There's only one thing to do. She must bolt.

The bride-on-the-run is rescued by the exceedingly handsome William Birmingham who thinks she's a woman named Isadore, and though he's the richest man in England, she mistakes him for a common (but well-to-do) criminal. Since she'd rather be dead than wed to her wretched bridegroom, Sophia pretends to be Isadore and take her chances with the provocative Mr. Birmingham. But how could she have known that her ruse would bring the gallant Mr. Birmingham into such peril from the wicked man she married? And how could she have known her enigmatic rescuer would ignite passions she never knew she possessed?
* * *​
*What the Critics Say about Cheryl Bolen's Books*

Readers who like their Regencies spiced with danger and desire will love Bolen's humorous and sexy romance. - _Booklist_

This is a delightful Regency romp. - _Romantic Times Magazine_

. . .totally delightful, beautifully sensual, and endearingly romantic love story. - _Romance Designs_

*SHORT EXCERPT:*

"Just what are you suggesting, sir?"

"You -- and your sister -- will stay at my home until I'm assured that you're out of danger."

She shook her head. "I'm . . . an unmarried woman."

The very suggestion of impropriety stirred his lust for her. She was an unmarried woman, a very beautiful unmarried woman, and he was an unmarried man. He had never been more aware of a woman. A sizzling heat flared between them as he drank in her sensuous loveliness, as his heated gaze poured over her exquisite face, down the creamy flesh of her neck and the tops of her breasts swelling against the blue gown.

Bringing a wellborn lady to his house was not a good idea. How would he be able to stay away from her bed?

He drew a deep breath. "I give you my word to behave as a gentleman. And my servants are very discreet. Your reputation will not suffer."

Her eyes sparkled with mirth. "How can I know you're a gentleman? I know of no gentlemen whose valets are skilled swordsmen." Her gaze darted to Thompson, whose face was inscrutable.

William shrugged. "The manner in which I conduct my business and the manner in which I live in polite society are two completely different things."

"I may regret it, Mr. Birmingham," she said, "but I'm willing to put myself in your hands. Until this business is completed."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cheryl, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm so happy this book's climbing in the Top New Releases - Regency.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is G rated!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not showing up here, but we've posted a new cover for _Lady Sophia's Rescue_. I thought the former cover conveyed too dark a feel for a very light-hearted story. Check out the new one by clicking on the cover here.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Which cover do you prefer, the old (dark) or new (light)?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I might mention here that several fans requested stories of my Birmingham brothers who were introduced in my popular paperback ONE GOLDEN RING. My fictional Birminghams were the wealthiest bankers/stockbrokers in all of England. Well. . .one of them is the hero of this novella.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am happy to announce _Lady Sophia's Rescue _ has made it to the Top 10 of Regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Lady Sophia is still hanging in there in the Top 10 Regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still in Top 20.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the second cover for this book, and it's still not right. Trying to convey a light tone. Looks like Number 3 will be out soon.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally got up the new cover. A definite improvement.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Opinion, please? Isn't the latest cover (below) the best yet?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got fan mail saying this was a fun read. It's about 20,000 words.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the first of two of my Regency novellas. Both are about 20,000 words (close to 100 pages) and both are G rated.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is an original novella, not previously published in print, as are many of my others.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This novella is close to 100 pages -- one fourth to one third the size of the average book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a sequel to my COUNTERFEIT COUNTESS and ONE GOLDEN RING.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a novella.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally got a cover I'm satisfied with!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The hero of this book is the brother of the hero in my book ONE GOLDEN RING. My former publisher, Zebra, has never made that book available as an ebook, even though it was published in 2005. I think they're missing out on a lot of money. I have readers ask me about that book all the time. They want it on their Kindles!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

If this were in book form, it would be just under 100 pages.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I lot of readers have told me this is pretty humorous. Check out the first chapter...


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Have I mentioned before the hero of this is one of the fabulously wealthy Birmingham brothers introduced in my best-selling, award-winning (but sadly not available as an ebook) book, _One Golden Ring_? I have to wait three more years before I can get my rights back on that out-if-print book. Life ain't fair!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Some readers have complained the book is too short. I clearly mark it as a novella! If it were in a print book it would be about 85 pages. It's only $.99!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Readers can tell from the "Inside the Book" feature if this is their cup of tea.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I think $.99 is a good price for a popular novella.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This novella is still hanging in the Top 100 bestselling regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

We have just uploaded the fourth incarnation of this book's cover. This is still the same one with the lovely gold dress, but we've changed the lettering. I am finally pleased.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is now free! And, the cover and the letterING are finally to my satisfaction.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book has gotten four consecutive 5-star ratings since it went free. Colour me happy.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still free. It's been downloaded 55,000 times in less than a month.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This novella is still free.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is still free.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Eroneously said last week this book was 99 cents. It's actually free!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is still free.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the first of my two freebies. This is just novella length -- about a third the size of a full novel. BUt, hey, remember it's free! My other freebie is CAPITOL OFFENSE, which is a fairly short romantic suspene novel.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This novella is still free.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

We're still offering this for free.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a NOVELLA -- about 1/4 to 1/3 to length of a full-length novel. But, heck, it's free!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Totally unreleated, but my other 2011 novella, Christmas at Farley Manor, was selected Best Historical of 2011 in the Hearts Through History competition.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is still free everywhere except B&N.


----------

